# CORT ACC-11ME NAT. Good choice for a Nylon string?



## BigHandy (Mar 9, 2015)

120 is really the maximum i could spend on a new classical guitar and I heard that Cort has a good reputation in the wastern-acoustic range, will this apply to their classical guitars as well? I really would like to get a Yamaha, but they don't show up electro-acoustic models in this price range in my local shop.

So, would this Cort be a good choice?

Buy and Review Cort ACC11ME NAT Acoustic Nylon Guitar | Lowest price in India, Free Shipping | Shop BAJAAO.COM

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Malkav (Mar 9, 2015)

I own one, it's reasonable, the sound is average but you can't really expect much more at that point. The preamp on it is total shit though, real piece of garbage.

I ripped all the frets out of mine, wood filled the slots and coated the board with resin, it's now a fretless and suprisingly I think possibly sounds better this way.


----------



## BigHandy (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea, it's electronics would be another question, I'm hesitating between to buy a plain acoustic model and get some good pickups for it later, or stick with the idea of the electro-acoustic version.

I guess Cort's reputation in this price range is almost unquestionable, but still not sure about the model I've picked above, so still waiting for some more confirmation/suggestions...

(Remark: I don't plan to do any extreme moddings on it, I just want a relatively decent sounding nylon-acoustic, with fair electronics and on an affordable price.)


----------

